# Tourbericht: Härtetest im Harz (Juli2002)



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2002)

In Anbetracht der Tatsache, daß einige Biker hier aus dem "Nordforum" in knapp 14 Tagen ihren Bikeurlaub in Südtirol (nahe Landeck) antreten wollen ließ es sich Pan, seines Zeichens Initiator des geplanten Urlaubes, nicht nehmen, die Mitstreiter nochmal einem "Härtetest" zu unterziehen.
Da auch andere Biker an diesem Training partizipieren sollten erfolgte kürzlich ein öffentlicher Touraufruf an entsprechender Stelle.
Die Tourbeschreibung klang dann auch so verlockend daß sich folgende Teilnehmer vom heimischen Herd losreißen konnten:

*Aus dem Raum Hamburg:*
Doris (die FrauenQuote) 
Rabbit (der AufdemDownhilllBananenEsser)
Beppo (die BeinaheMoorLeiche)
Bodo (wie kann man sein Bike nur so mit Tape zukleistern!!??)

*Harzer Locals:*
Harzbiker (unser UmRaucherpausenWinsler)
Schlaffi (wie immer ein Genuß, den Kerl erfürchtig beim DH zu bewundern!)
Thomas (der EastPackTravelRucksackfahrer)

*Aus dem Raum Hannover/Deister:*
Hattrick (das Schlammschwein)
Foxi (derMitHarzbikersolidarischMitraucher)
Rainer (nicht das erste Mal Pan's mobiler Ersatzteillieferant)
Pan (BeinaheWasserLeiche und Bremser (der einzige Plattfuß ging auf seine Kappe, trotz Tubeless, *******!!!))

*Zu den Fakten:*
Treffpunkt war am Getränkehandel kurz hinter der Papierfabrik in Herzberg. Als unser Konvoi, bestehend aus Doris, Beppo, Rainer, Pan, Hattrick und foxi am Treffpunkt eintrafen stand bereits eine rote Limousine vom Typ VW Passat nebst einem Knallrotem Cannondale auf dem Parkplatz. Nur von einem Biker war weit und breit keine Spur. Da uns das Bike bekannt war, wußten wir daß tatsächlich Bodo aus Norderstedt (Hamburg) angereist war. Nur, wo war der.
Wie sich herrausstelle lag dieser im Wagen und gönnte sich auf grund der kurzen Nachtruhe noch ein kleines Nickerchen. Schließlich galt es für ihn früh aufzustehen, war doch die Treffzeit auf 0900 festgelegt.
Für Aufsehen sorgte auch sein Bike bzw. die recht unkonventionelle Befestigung diverser Powerriegel als auch zusätzlicher Trinkbehältnissen. Diese waren nämlich einfach mit Tape am Rahmen befestigt worden. Unter anderem auch eine 0,5 ltr. Plastikflasche am Unterrohr vor dem Tretlager (aber dazu später mehr).

Kurze Zeit später traf auch Harzbiker pünktlich am vereinbartem Treffpunkt ein. Wer es nicht ganz pünktlich schaffte waren schlaffi und sein Freund Thomas, was wieder einmal bestätigt, daß es doch überwiegend die Personen mit der kürzesten Anreise sind, die zu spät kommen.

Mit etwa 15 min. Verspätung brach unser kleines Grüppchen dann bei eigentlich idealem Bikewetter auf zunächst den "Acker" zu erklimmen und an der darauf stehenden *Hanskühnenburg* ihre erste verdiente Pause einzulegen. Der Weg hinauf bestand aus vorwiegend geschottertem Forstwegen. Der letzte Anstieg, etwa 50-75m sollte uns gleich zeigen, warum die Tour unter dem Namen "Härtetest" angesetzt wurde.

Nachdem sich bei Powerriegel, Apfelschorle, Kaffee und Kuchen gestärkt wurde ging es nun ein Stück auf dem Kamm des "Ackers" über einen etwas unebenem Weg - nein, das waren keine Wurzeln sondern überwiegend Steine bzw. kleine Felsenbrocken die da aus der Erde ragten - und dann auf breitem Forstweg bis runter an die Strasse, auf der wir ca. 2 km richtung *Sonnenberg* hinauffuhren.
Von Sonnenberg hinunter zum *Oderteich* stellte sich dann ein wenig "North-Shore"-feeling ein, war doch auf Grund des unwegsamen Geländes dort ein Wanderweg auf Bohlen in den Wald gebaut.

Bereits am Anfang des North-Shore-Trails entpuppte sich eine als harmlos und flach erscheinende Pfütze als tiefes Modderloch, in welchem Hattrick sein Vorderrad bis zur Achse versenkte. Die hierdurch enstandene enorme Verzögerung nutze dann Hattricks Sattel um sich in dessen Magengrube zu versenken.
Sicher kann sich jeder vorstellen, daß dem Hattrick kurzfristig ein wenig die Luft wegblieb jedoch erhielt er in der B-Note (Haltung) volle Punktzahl.

Am Oderteich angekommen führte der Weg weiter am westlichen Ufer. Die nächste Schlüsselstelle, ein in den Teich fließender Bach sah ebenfalls harmlos aus. Am etwa 3-5 m breitem Ufer mündete der Bach eigentlich in ein mir Gras bzw. Moosbewachsenem Feuchtgebiet. Auf den ersten Blick wirkte es eher wir eine sehr Nasse Wiese. Doch auch hier gab der Boden mehr her, als er zeigte bzw. nahm der Boden mehr vom Vorderrad weg, als uns lieb war. An dieser Stelle fuhr dann Pan auch seinen o.g. Titel (BeinaheWasserleiche) ein. Allerdings versuchte ich diese Furt etwa synchron an einer anderen Stelle zu durchfahren, scheiterte allerdings ebenfalls. So setzten nun also nicht wenige von uns die Tour nun mit nassen Füssen fort.

Nur wenige Meter weiter mußten wir uns nun auf einer Trage-/Schiebepassage kurz durch den feuchten und moosigen Wald, auch *Hochmoor* genannt, zum etwas weiter oben liegenden Wanderweg durchschlagen. Auch hier waren wieder einige feuchtere Passagen zu überwinden. Als eine besonderst knifflige Stelle kristallisierten sich die letzten wenigen Meter heraus, auf denen uns einige umgefallene Bäume ein Fortkommen erschwerten. Beppo erwischte an dieser Stelle die ungünstigste "Spur", ruschte beim balancieren über einen der Stämme ab und, wie es murphies Gesetzt verlangt, fanden beide Beine natürlich unterschiedlche Wege. Um seine Männlichkeit zu retten versuchte er natürchlich sich mit dem rechten (oder war's der Linke?) Fuß auf Zehenspitzen abzustützen. Das Hochmoor trug nun aber gerade an dieser Stelle seinem Namen alle Ehre und nahm den Fuß mitsammt etwa einer halben Wadenlänge an sich. Nur mit Hilfe zweier todesmutig hinzustürznder Teilnehmer konnte das Bein aus den Klauen des Moores befreit werden. So kam also Beppo zu seinem Tourtitel!

Nach einem netten Wurzeltrail überquerten wir eine Straße und machten auf der gegenüberliegenden Bushaltestelle eine kurze "Raucher"-Pause. Das Haltestellenschild veriet uns dann auch gleich, warum sich einige der Mitstreiter hier noch mal schnell unter Drogen setzten mußten.
Der Name der Haltestelle: *Magdeburger Weg!*
Da war er also, der Einstieg in den legendärem Magdeburger Weg. Dieser Trail schmiegt sich an die Steile Wand an und gestaltet sich als wahre Herausforderung; große Felsbrocken und Wurzeln verblocken den Trail, zudem geht es zur Rechten steil hinunter. Trotz aller Widrigkeiten haben alle Teilnehmer den Trail unbeschadet bewältigen können. Einzig ich wäre fast "abgegangen". An einer etwas knifflerigen Stelle verlor ich leicht das Gleichgewicht und natürlich, wie es auch hier Murphy wieder verlangte, nicht in richtung "Steile Wand", sondern eben den Hang hinunter.

Auf der folgenden Passage radelt man nun sehr lange relaxermäßig am schönen *Dammgraben*, immer parallel zum Wasser auf nahezu horizontalem Pfad bis zum *Dammhaus*. Hier wurde nun die Mittagspause eingelegt. Die Wahl der Gerichte fiel hier sehr breitgefächert aus. Sie reichte von Standardgerichten wie Currywurst-Pommes oder Wiener Schnitzel bis hin Salattellern und Hühnersuppe.
Nachdem nun alle gesättigt waren weihte uns Bodo dann in die Handhabung getapter Trinkflaschen ein. Diese, doch sehr Publikumswirksame, wie aber auch Kraftkostende Aktion soll hier mal näher beschrieben werden. Es wäre ja zu einfach gewesen, das Tape einfach zu entfernen und den Inhalt der 0,5 ltr. PET-Flasche in die Bike-trinkflasche umzufüllen. Nein, Bodo "erledigte" die Nachfüllaktion einfach dadurch, daß er seine Bike-Flasche auf den Boden stellte, die weiterhin angetapte PET-Flasche öffnete und dann mit dem ganzen Bike rumhantierte um die Bike-Flasche zu füllen. Alter Poser! 

Vom Dammhaus ging es weiter in den *Morgenbrodstaler Graben* und nochmal zurück nach Sonnenberg. Sonnenberg erreicht, fährt man zum *Sonnenberger Graben*, ein weiteres Highlight. Eng und trailig wird´s, zur Rechten fällt der Berg schmal ab, man radelt praktisch auf einem Grat, immer wieder von schönen Aussichten belohnt.
Nun folgte eine weitere Schlüsselstelle. Der Wortlaut in Pan's Tourbeschreibung drückte sich wie folgt aus: "Nun kraxle man den schmalen Pfad hich bis zum nächsten Forstweg ..."
Diese "Kraxelei" zog sich allerdings etwa 2 km hin. Und es ging über steinigem, steilen und verwurzeltem Pfad stetig bergan. Größtenteils ließ sich das Bike wegen des unebenem Untergrundes kaum schieben, so daß es getragen werden mußte. Diese Passage hat mir dann den Rest gegeben.

Am Parkplatz (keine Ahnung wie der nun hieß) oberhalb von Sieber angekommen teilte sich die Gruppe nun. Bodo mußte zeitig zurück sein und Hattrick und ich schlossen sich ihm an. Wir wollten von hier direkt wieder runter nach Herzberg fahren.

Alle übrigen Teilnehmer bissen die Zähne zusammen und wollten das volle Programm. Für sie hieß es nun noch den *Großen Knollen* zu bezwingen. Die anschließende Abfahrt nach Bad Lauterberg ist absolut traumhaft, man fährt auf schmalem Saumpfad oberhalb des Luttertals entlang und hat dabei, wie so oft im Harz, wunderschöne Aussichten. 
Ab den Kupferroser Schächten fährt man dann auf leichten Forstwegen zurück in Richtung Ausgangspunkt, dabei sind aber noch einige Höhenmeter zu überwinden.

Alles in allem hatte diese Tour das gewisse Etwas, sie ist nicht allzu schwer, bietet aber tolle Wege und eine unglaubliche Anhäufung von Trails, die zu den besten im (West-)Harz zählen. 

Landschaftlich sowie fahrerisch absolut genial !! 




So kamen also folgende Daten zusammen:

Distanz: 96,9 (68,6) km
Höhenmeter: 1690 (1042) Hm
Fahrzeit: 06:28:00 (04:54:00) Std.
AV-Tempo: ~15 km/h
V-Max: ~54 km/h


----------



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2002)

Hier das Profil der kürzeren Tour (ohne Knollen):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (9. Juli 2002)

Die Bilder werde ich wohl in den nächsten Tagen in die Galerie stellen und hier "verlinken"!

Man, habe ich einen Muskelkater!

Hier das Profil der kompletten Tour:


----------



## Harzbiker (9. Juli 2002)

Eine sehr treffende Beschreibung ,im "typischen Rabbitstil".
Nüchtern und sachlich und ohne Übertreibung. War ne echt klasse Tour ,bis auf die vielen Mückenstiche,die auch heute noch jucken.
Bin schon auf die Bilder gespannt.




harzbiker
"Alpencrosser"


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Harzbiker _
> *Eine sehr treffende Beschreibung ,im "typischen Rabbitstil".
> Nüchtern und sachlich und ohne Übertreibung*



Stimmt!! 

Ein Bericht, der mal wieder ohne marktschreierischen Worthülsen oder martialische Platitüden auskommt...wohltuend! 

Danke Rabbit!! 

BTW: Habt ihr eigentlich um den "Tag der dt. Einheit" rum schon was bestimmtes vor??!! 

Ich wüßte da was..."Heinrich-Heine-Weg", "Verdeckte Ilse", "Satzstieg", "Steinerne Renne",...


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

*Wo bleiben die Bilder????*  

*ganzungeduldigaufdembürostuhlhinunhherrutsch*


----------



## foxi (10. Juli 2002)

Jupp, toller Bericht - Danke Rabbit - ist schon ausgedruckt und mit bei den Tourdaten abgelegt 
Hab noch nen paar Daten von meinen Höhenprofil-Proggi rauskitzeln können. (neue Funktion entdeckt, die nächsten Profile werd ich ab sofort mit Steigungsprozente versehen)

Anstieg zur Hanskühnenburg 13,22KM 541hm 4,3%Steigung
Anstieg großer Knollen 1,16KM 109hm 11% Steigung
Kletterpassage 0,72KM 191hm 29,7%Steigung

@Harzbiker: Willkommen im Club der gestochenen ich geh mal davon aus das sich die Mücken größtenteils nur am Oderteich im Moorgebiet auf uns gestürzt haben.
@Pan: Wie währs mit nen kurzen statement zur Sonntagstour in den Bückebergen. Würd mich halt interessieren wie es euch so ergangen ist, mir sass der Härtetest ganz schön in den Knochen. Also bin ich am Sonntag ganz Locker im KB-Bereich durch mein Hausrevier gefahren (26,21KM 83hm) und hab jede Anstrengung vermieden.


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *@Pan: Wie währs mit nen kurzen statement zur Sonntagstour in den Bückebergen. *



Sieht doch immer blöd aus, wenn der Tourenplaner sich dann auch noch selber in den Himmel lobt. 

Naja, gefahren sind wir jedenfalls - so 47km/650Hm glaub ich. Exakter geht nicht, da mit meinem Univega ohne HAC gefahren. Der war an meinem Scott und das war vom Harzritt noch "platt". 
Das Univega hat nach 6km allerdings auch ertmal mit Luftverlust am HR gebockt, aber Rainer hatte ja nen Ersatzschlauch dabei... 
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir Glück, mit der Bedienung im Gasthaus Walter diesmal nicht - mußten auf ein paar Portionen Spaghetti und `ne C-Wurst `ne geschlagene Stunde warten. 
Kenn ich gar nicht von dem Laden...

Tja, und Beppo hat auf den Trails dann noch den ein oder anderen lustvollen Aufschrei erklingen lassen - scheint ihm gefallen zu haben.


----------



## Iron-Gun-D (10. Juli 2002)

......... nun melde ich mich auch einmal zu Wort...............

Rabbit, ein netter Bericht  - was wären wir ohne Dich?!?

Ja, mir hat die Tour super gut gefallen, auch wenn ich am Treffpunkt noch ein wenig ängstlich - der Herausforderung sich gegen 10 männliche Teilnehmer zu bewähren - dreingeschaut habe. Aber irgendwie schafft man es doch immer wieder. 

Mein Motto: Nur nicht aufgeben!   

Pan: der 3 Oktober klingt verlockend - habe dort auch Urlaub, weiss aber nicht, ob ich dann schon wieder zurück bin - gesetzt den Fall, ich darf wieder dabei sein.

PS: Meine Beine sind auch noch etwas verspannt- und ich habe das Gefühl, ich hätte Monster-Beine.

Gruss an alle, Dodo (Doris)


----------



## michael59 (10. Juli 2002)

hallo pan,

würde mich am 3. 10. gerne anschließen und hoffe das alle die alpen überleben


michael


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steenfatt _
> *@Pan: der 3 Oktober klingt verlockend - habe dort auch Urlaub, weiss aber nicht, ob ich dann schon wieder zurück bin - gesetzt den Fall, ich darf wieder dabei sein.*



Laß´ mich doch kein zweites Mal von `ner Lady abhängen!!  















Quatsch, klar, immer wieder gerne!! 

PS: In welcher Ecke unseres schönen Planeten kurvst Du denn diesmal rum?

Anden, Feuerland, Neuseeland.....!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Steenfatt _
> *...und ich habe das Gefühl, ich hätte Monster-Beine.*



...*den* Eindruck hatte ich *während* der Tour allerdings auch...


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von michael59 _
> *hallo pan,
> 
> würde mich am 3. 10. gerne anschließen und hoffe das alle die alpen überleben
> ...




...bist natürlich gerne gesehen!!! 

Vielleicht rührst Du ja noch ein wenig in Deinem Beritt die Werbetrommel und dann ist mir vor einer neuerlichen...wie sagte Schlaffi doch noch...ach ja...."coolen Tour mit netten Leuten" mit Sicherheit nicht bange!!! 

P.S.: Die Alpen überleben wir. Versprochen!!!


----------



## Bodo (10. Juli 2002)

Joo, war eine gute Tour, obwohl ich im nachhinein festgestellt
habe, dass wir 2 schöne Trails noch hätten fahren können.
Tante Ju von der Hanskühnburg und den Günter Schmidt Trail
bei Sieber.
Im Oktober könnte man vielleicht noch die verblockten Felstrails
beim Torfhaus und Oderbrück/Achtermann abarbeiten.

Dann wünsche ich allen eine gute Regeneration, aber ich denke die Transalpisten haben sich bestimmt schon wieder einige 
Trainingseinheiten  verpasst

Gruss an alle

P.S. das mit dem Tape kann ich nur empfehlen(dodo), besser als
150 Kg im Rucksack


----------



## Pan (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Bodo _
> *Im Oktober könnte man vielleicht noch die verblockten Felstrails
> beim Torfhaus und Oderbrück/Achtermann abarbeiten.
> *



Ich arbeite dran!!!


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Wo bleiben die Bilder????
> 
> *ganzungeduldigaufdembürostuhlhinunhherrutsch* *


*So, die Bilders sind online!* 

Ihr findet sie HIER 

War das wieder ein Akt! Ich mußte jedes Bild einzeln hochladen. Hat daher ein wenig gedauert!


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *@Pan: Wie währs mit nen kurzen statement zur Sonntagstour in den Bückebergen. Würd mich halt interessieren wie es euch so ergangen ist, mir sass der Härtetest ganz schön in den Knochen. *





> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Naja, gefahren sind wir jedenfalls - so 47km/650Hm glaub ich. Exakter geht nicht, da mit meinem Univega ohne HAC gefahren. Der war an meinem Scott und das war vom Harzritt noch "platt".
> Das Univega hat nach 6km allerdings auch ertmal mit Luftverlust am HR gebockt, aber Rainer hatte ja nen Ersatzschlauch dabei... *


Also mein lieber foxi. Wie es so seine Art ist, neigt Pan natürlich mal wieder zu Untertreibungen. Es ist zwar war, daß es ca. 47 km waren, aber da het er doch glatt wieder knapp 100 Hm unterschlagen, es waren nämlich etwa 740 Hm.
Versprochen war ja eigentlich eine gemütliche Runde, aber Du kennst ihn ja. Ich habe noch heute leichten Muskelkater 

Hier das Höhenprofil der Tour über den Bückeberg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> So, die Bilders sind online!
> 
> *



Tolle Aufnahmen dabei!! 

Da zwickts doch gleich wieder in den Beinen und den Rücken läuft ein wohliger Schauer herunter - *ich will biken!!! Sofort!!!*

Schade, dass Du vom zweiten Teil der Tour keine Aufnahmen mehr gemacht hast: 

Aber Schlaffi hat doch auch ein paar Pics geschossen, oder???


----------



## foxi (11. Juli 2002)

das sieht ja noch richtig nach schwerstarbeit aus nach dem Härtetest in den Knochen. Da hat sich das WE richtig für euch gelohnt. Nun ja Muskelkater muss wohl sein schließlich wart ihr ja nicht zum Spass da (meinereiner ist schon weg)
Bleibt noch zu klären ob Chucky mit dabei war und ob Anja die Frauenqoute verstärkt hat ?
@Pan: Das Höhenprovil vom Bückerberg lässt vermuten das Du die (sehnlichst - oft gesuchte)  Highspeed Abfahrt gefunden hast. 


> Habt ihr eigentlich um den "Tag der dt. Einheit" rum schon was bestimmtes vor??!!



Ja klaro hab ich - du weisst schon...... Heinrich-Heine-Weg", "Verdeckte Ilse", "Satzstieg", "Steinerne Renne usw.


----------



## Rabbit (11. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Pan _
> *Schade, dass Du vom zweiten Teil der Tour keine Aufnahmen mehr gemacht hast: *


Tja, wie Du weißt, hat's ja am Dammhaus angefangen zu regnen. Und was mit Rainers Cam passiert ist, wollte ich an meiner, die ja auch nur von meinem Bruder geliehen ist, nicht auch probieren.
Letztlich war's ja dann aber wieder trocken. Vermutlich hatte ich aber keine Kraft mehr, die Kamera wieder aus dem Rucksack zu holen 

Schade, den *Klettersteig* hätte ich schon noch gerne auf einem Foto gehabt.


> _Original geschrieben von foxi _
> *Ja klaro hab ich - du weisst schon...... Heinrich-Heine-Weg", "Verdeckte Ilse", "Satzstieg", "Steinerne Renne usw.*


Das ist doch alles gar nix, gegen den *Klettersteig*, welchen wir beim nächsten mal herunterfahren wollen  

Anja hat sich gedrückt, ansonsten hätte Pan sein versprechen einer gemütlichen Tour sicher auch einhalten müssen 
Dafü war aber chucky dabei. Und der war noch ausgeruht *uff*


----------



## Beppo (11. Juli 2002)

Moin Moin,

ich bin fast gewollt eine Dankesrede zu halten, die so manch ein Oskarpreisträger nicht besser halten könnte.
Aber ganz kurz möchte ich mich für die Gastfreundschaft und die Marmelade bedanken...

Für mich waren die Touren mit allem Pi Pa Po einfach nur
oberaffentittenturbomegarattenscharfundmächtiggeil.

*danke*

Grüße an alle, Beppo


----------



## chubika (12. Juli 2002)

Hallo Rabbit, hallo Haertetetsteilnehmer.

da hab Ihr ja wieder ne feine Tour hingelegt.

Bin ganz neidisch. Naja, Hochsolling war auch nicht ganz uebel.

Trotzdem, habt Ihr irgendwo eine Karte mit Route oder Overlay fuer Top50?

Wuerde gern bei Gelegenheit Euren Spuren nochmal folgen.

Ciao
C.


----------



## Rabbit (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von chubika _
> *Trotzdem, habt Ihr irgendwo eine Karte mit Route oder Overlay fuer Top50?
> 
> Wuerde gern bei Gelegenheit Euren Spuren nochmal folgen.
> ...


Ich habe kürzlich zuhause mal versucht, die Tour in die Top50 (Sachsen) einzuzeichnen.
Wie das aber so ist, bekommt man als "Mitfahrer" eh nicht jeden Weg und Abzweig mit. Auch bin ich ja "nur" die kurze Tour gefahren (also ohne den Knollen).

Wenn ich wieder zuhause bin werde ich das Overlay mal zur verfügung stellen!

Gruß,
Rabbit


----------



## Hattrick (12. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> Ich habe kürzlich zuhause mal versucht, die Tour in die Top50 (Sachsen) einzuzeichnen.
> Wie das aber so ist, bekommt man als "Mitfahrer" eh nicht jeden Weg und Abzweig mit. Auch bin ich ja "nur" die kurze Tour gefahren (also ohne den Knollen).
> ...



Wenns nicht klappt kann ich es ja einmal mit unserem Guide Pan probieren, die Tour in die Top 50 reinzumalen.


----------



## Rabbit (13. Juli 2002)

Hier mal mein Overlay!

Hattrick, tut euch keinen Zwang an. Hast Du die Top50 Sachsen-Anhalt?
Da ist der Harz (also zumindest unsere Tour) noch mit drauf!
Und die SA ist ja schon V3.0, also mit Höhendaten


----------

